# Paph micranthum



## MorandiWine (Feb 29, 2016)

First of the group to open for me this year. These always did "ok" for me until I changed their potting to basket culture. Now they grow very fast and have better flowering.

Tyler










Here is the bud progression over time. My favorite way of capturing this species unique beauty.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 29, 2016)

Good one, too!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 29, 2016)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwi (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice. What mix do you use in the basket.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah, I'm curious, too now that you asked. 
I think I see small stones, bark, then moss?

How long have you had it and when did you switch to the basket? 
It looks like it's been a while.


----------



## gego (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, I woukd like to know too. Very intetesting.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## eggshells (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice. I have a couple on a basket too. Easier to deal with the stolons.


----------



## trdyl (Feb 29, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice. I don't know how you keep them wet enough.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 29, 2016)

Beautiful flower! Interesting about the basket culture. I will have to try that with micranthum.


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you everyone!

I've had the plants for just over four years and three years ago switched them to baskets. I've actually been switching over almost all of my slippers to baskets. Parvis seem to really love being potted this way. 

As for the mix I looked at all the in situ pictures I could find to come up with this combination. When you look at them growing in the wild they are growing in incredibly well drained areas on limestone covered with leaf humus or other organic material. I just use materials that I had to try to duplicate this. 

The mix consists of New Zealand sphagnum Moss, medium for bark, charcoal, Hydroton and I periodically sprinkle crushed egg shell on the surface.

The baskets when they are not in bloom are hung underneath my regular Paph bench. There they get just the right kind of light and they also stay cool because of the moist pea gravel that is the floor for the greenhouse. As for keeping the plants watered, in the summertime when they typically receive the most water in the wild ,I simply water more. In the winter they get a dry rest. In the full heat of summer they will get watered every other day.

Tyler










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 29, 2016)

You could see in the picture showing the top of the basket there is usually live moss on the surface of the mix but the winter dry out kills it off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 29, 2016)

Very nice and very interesting. Thanks for sharing your growing conditions.

Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks. 

Was it a small seedling in the beginning?
I see one previously bloomed growth, current growth in bloom and one new growth. 
Or have you divided a few times already?

You mentioned once you switched to basket, it started to grow faster and bloom better. So I'm curious.


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 29, 2016)

I have bloomed it three times from a NBS seedling. The first growth that flowered fell apart a while ago. That first (pre-bloom) growth grew so slow and seemed to stagnate. I changed the media then it bloomed. After that it went into the basket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 29, 2016)

Wonderful flower and thanks for the growing tips.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 1, 2016)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 1, 2016)

a beauty.
I have switched to baskets and they are much better for it (thanks Rick)


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 1, 2016)

Lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 1, 2016)

Lovely!


----------

